# Brown spots on leaves, edges turning brown.



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello,

I have 3 types of plant.. Windelov, java fern and the anubias (i cant remember) all of attached to driftwood.

Recently I notice that there are Brown spots on leaves, edges turning brown. 
What is causing this? Disease (is there such a thing)? Fert problems? or algae? 

Also, will fert burn out faster if I on the lights for too long? If so, I will reduce the hours of light as I read beforehand that these plants need only a little light... Thanks


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The answer depends on how much light, size of tank, number of hours per day, and whether or not you are adding nutrients. It would also help to see a pic of what you are talking about.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Tank is 40 gal, lighting is 35 watts, 6500K, Fert is unknown, brand does not state the 'active ingredients'..

I tried snapping the leaves but my camera cannot capture it.. its not very obvious and to be honest my camera isnt very good also.

can it be due to algae? I read that it can grow on plants..

can plants have disease?


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

hey thats very useful !!thats felf 808 !


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

no problem


----------

